# Cockatiel Eye Problem?



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

I returned from a weekend away and noticed that my 6 year old cockatiel's eye looked different. She was cared for by my parents as she always is when I am away, and did not leave the cage because my mom is always afraid she's not going to be able to get her back inside. She is acting normally, and does not seem bothered by the eye at all, but it does look like it could be the start of conjunctivitis, but since I could not find any real details on what to look for in a bird that has it, I thought I would post here and see what everyone thought.

There are no avian vets closer than three hours from my house, and although Cade travels well and at least a few times a year, I feel like it would be more stressful to take her to the vet considering I don't even know if it is anything serious. To me it seems like there is a clump of gunk in her eye like she sometimes gets after sleeping that is stretching the eyelid out, but I can't seem to remove it for her like I usually can. Her third eyelid is functioning normally, and she is not scratching at or rubbing the eye. All in all she seems very normal and active, but I noticed the difference in her eye immediately.

Here are some pictures I got, they are not the best but hopefully will be of some help:



















What exactly can I do for this in the meantime?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks like conjunctivitis, but I could be wrong. You need to take him to the Avian Vet/Vet to get antibiotics for whatever it is otherwise it'll get worse, trust me, I had a Cockatiel who had an eye that looked like that, I took him to the Avian Vet and it ended up being psittacosis. I'm not saying it's psittacosis, but it's best to take them in right away to fix it before it gets worse, and Cockatiels go down hill really fast.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi I agree with Solace,

After looking in my bird book, it could be 3 things

Conjuctivitis
Sinusitis (sinus infection) which will affect the eyes.

And Psittacosis, which can be brought on by stress (which could have been the strange environment) and it can be passed to humans and you should seek veterinary advice immediately, because it will certainly kill the bird left untreated.

Sorry I cant be more cheerful, but keep us posted on how you go.

Jenny


----------



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks all--I managed to find a bird vet closer to home, and she has an appointment there Thursday. The eye still is not any better, nor is it any worse. I will let you all know how it turns out!


----------



## lahori007 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello Dear,

I have same problem please advise me what i can do?

will be waiting for your reply.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

It's good to ask first but you people shouldn't wait around on internet forums, you should be at the vet's already.


----------



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

So Cade checked out, vet told me she had never seen a healthier cockatiel, lol. She says she thinks the eye problem might have been caused by some sort of trauma while I was away for the weekend, and gave me a dietary supplement with some extra vitamins to speed healing. So far it seems to be helping. It is not as red and most of the extra gunk is gone. Thanks for your help all, and Cade says thank you as well =]


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

That is such good news, and I am glad Cade is feeling better.

Jenny


----------

